# Taurus Tracker titanium model 627 value???



## planotile (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello all!

I have a Taurus Tracker model 627 all titanium 357 magnum with a 6" barrel and was wondering what it is worth. I purchased it new in 2000 and it's in excellent condition. I've tried to find one on gunbroker, armslist, etc, I can't find one for sale anywhere!

Thanks in advance for your help!

Jay


----------

